# Chick Takes One Picture A Day For Five Years



## Netskimmer (Jun 10, 2012)

Came across this and thought it was interesting...

Chick Takes One Picture A Day For Five Years*Video


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 10, 2012)

kinda neat...but what I find weird is that her eyes never move,....not even the slightest bit to the left or right or up or down...pretty cool editing to make it that exact and spot on as the eyes the stationary point through the whole thing.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 10, 2012)

I noticed that as well. I also assumed that she did that in post. It would have been been nice to see the first and last picture side by side at the end though.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 10, 2012)

indeed.  Pretty neat to see how people change through the years...especially women.  lol


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Jun 10, 2012)

That's a lot of money spent at salons!


----------

